# Federal vs. Remmington ammo



## kaboovy man (Sep 20, 2004)

Shooting a 300 RUM. Pretty much settled on 180 grain. Hunting both whitetail and elk and want to standardize on load. I group both the Federal TBBC and Remington Scirocco decent at 200 yards. Never killed an animal yet with the 300, looking for feedback with folks who have had experience with bullet performance on both for game.

Hunted for years with Federal for my 30-06 never a problem. The Scirocco is cheaper and has better ballistics, but so what.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I would use federal ammo
never had a miss fire with that ammo

remington ammo has hard primers
had many miss fires with that ammo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Never used factory ammo from either I have always handloaded. I shoot a .300 RUM loaded with 89.5 grains of IMR7828 and 180 Swift Scirocco. Great bullets have nothing bad to say about them I also use them in my .338 RUM, 7mm RUM and soon to using them in a custom .264 Win Mag. I also use Remington 9 1/2 Magnum rifle primers and have never had a problem or misfire and have never heard of one either. Never used a TBBC and have no need to with accuracy and wieght retention I've had with the Scirocco. I wound'nt hesitate one moment to make it my do it all load and bullet in my .300 RUM! Hope this helps


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Iv never had missfires with either brand, but I will take the Federal over the Remington every time. It seems to be a little cleaner burning, especialy their rimfire!

On the high end, Federals Gold Metal Match is some of the best. You would have to go to Lapua or Norma to find better factory ammo.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

The Federal 180 gr TBBC hits like a ton of bricks. You hit em it puts em down. Isn't that 300 RUM the ultimate do it all.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Have a flame in my heart for the big .300 but now have cast my effection on the .338 RUM. The report from that rifle is like E.F. Hutton when it speaks everybody listens! Deady accurate and hits like a Mack truck does at 90mph!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

But the ballistics don't compare to the 300 rum. As far as long range drop.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Dieseldog,

I think your figures are slightly off out to 600yards with a 210 Barnes TSX that leaves my muzzel 3376fps I don't drop any farther than a 180gr out of the .300 RUM and I also arrive with almost 600 more ftlbs.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

scooters right.

heavy 338 bullets put even the best 308 bullets to shame as far as Ballistic coeficients, and the RUM is the perfect cartride to bring them out!


----------

